Ask HN: What do you think about flattr.com and patreon.com? Any success story? - FenugreekAcerb
======
FenugreekAcerb
I have a small italian site with 1000 visitors a day. I'm making 1 euro a day
from adsense. I recently put a flattr button. Zero donations.

